# Lake Tahoe Birthday Herf with Cigargal



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

We were making plans for my birthday trip at the end of March and it looks like Tahoe is at the top of the list. Any lowland gorillas in the Tahoe area? It would be great to get together and share some cigars.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

I'm near Lake Michigan if you decide to come further East Marianne!


----------

